# Ultimate Shine: World's First (Maybe!) 2010 Porsche GT3 RS



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well not done a write up for a wee while now but i thought this one would make the difference.

The customer made the enquiry for a new car prep via e-mail. I then called the customer and spoke about what options were available. At this point i had no idea about the car until he explained that he had travelled to Stuttgart to pick it up. As always i was then very interested to hear what it was, then he explained that it was the new GT3 RS now i was excited as i haven't seen many GT3 RS cars on the road let alone detail them and after doing the 993 GT2 this was one for the collection.

Now as i like to tell the story as it was the biggest thing was the customer's biggest problem with me doing the work was trusting me enough to leave the car with me for 3 days. Then i put myself in his position and then it came home to me trusting someone with my brand new GT3 RS i think i would be sleeping with the car.

However i explained that the oprtunity of working on this masterpiece was enough. We came to agreement and then organised a drop off.

Car arrived and the customer had spec'd the car without the graphix so a subtle GT3 RS if there is such a thing.

Here she is,







































































































































































































































Defect's.







































































Onto wheel cleaning stage and arches so as this car was special just like all my special jobs time to crack open new brushes and new bottles.

I think the car knows when you use new things lol...











New Trig head with metal insert,











EZ detail brush
Various Detail Brushes
Tardis
Megs Super Degreaser
Megs APC + Foaming Head

























































































































Front wheel,





































































































Remove of front number plate bracket,



















































Tailpipes,































Foamed the usual way with Megs APC @ 60oC through foam machine





























































Then rinsed,









































Foamed several times with APC and then the car was ready for wash with Meg's Hyper Wash @ 60oc































Strange how some windows had mega protection and some didnt have any,









































This brush was made for the job,











A golden treat again a nice brand new wash mitt,









































Buckets after 2BM with shampoo plus,











Final rinse,











Dryed and then clayed with Meg's mild as it was getting too hot outside for the washing procedure so today clay and then tardis to ensure the removal of all surface defects,









































Tardis Stage,































This was after a clay first and then 3 ltr's of tardis,











Rinsed first with pressure washer cold and then to remove as much of the water as possible a pouring water tequnique,





















Dry the car off with black barron and drying towel (New!)































Defect's, washed with just running water since brought back from Stuttgart check these out,





























































My favorite,





























































Wing removal,









































Now it was time to play with pads and products. This car was a nightmare to get right as the paint easily marked with the polishing pad unless it was spotless and lubricated with pad prime.

Bad sections done with,

Gloss It Yellow Pad and Gloss It One step Machine Correction (My new favorite product for good results in short time,

It has taken me a long time to get used to the Gloss It polishing products but after speaking to Rich Light the owner of Gloss It in Las Vegas and explaining the correct technique the products work amazing and they quickly correct RDS and can finish up to a Glossy finish without paint marring.

So with Gloss It one step i put 2 pea sized ammounts on pad and a little pad prime, Pad prime is to stop dust from product drying and also Pad Prime is what i would call an Anti Marring product.

Application,

2 passes @ 600 rpm to spread product
2/3 passes with the machine ramped up to 2000rpm and after 2 or 3 passes making sure it doesnt dry out.
LIFT OFF @ 2000RPM
spray panel with Gloss enhancer and wipe,
Check for marks and then spray the panel with a light mist of Gloss enhancer and put machine back on panel @ 600rpm and then this time ramp up to 1200rpm and then after the same passes as before lift @ 1200rpm,
Do this again for 1000rpm and then 800rpm if needed.

This would correct paint to a totally acceptable level but i always refine more for maximum gloss.

Refined with

Gloss It Red and Meg's 205 @ 600rpm

Before,











During,











Defect,































Check out my new glasses for correction work. They work amazing,









































After a hard day machine polishing,


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Next was time for a coating of some special treatment for the metal spoiler mounts















































































































Wing now machine polished,

























G-Techniq C1 applied to spoiler,











Polished Bliss Project Awesome was the choice of finish, as it never fails to impress me

Applied with *Rotary* and Gloss It Red [email protected] 800rpm and left for 6 hours to set,














G-Techniq C4 applied to plastics,














Underside of bonnet was dressed with Optiseal and plastics with 303













Wheels polished with Gloss It Concorso for the bling i was wanting to apply G-Techniq C5 wheel armour but the customer didn't want me to remove the wheels.













This job was a special job to me and I enjoyed every minute of it

Big thanks to the customer for trusting me with his pride and joy.......:thumb:

Here is the finished results, some pictures are just for show!:wave:
































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking.

Paul.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Banging detail mate on a wicked car, but i cant help but think you took tooooo many pics  LOL


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

absolutely amazing work! The after pics are stunning :O
It has been a whole since i have read such a good write up. 
top work mate, hats off to you


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

Great work here Paul. A lot of pictures, had a heck of a time scrolling manually. Fortunately its a fantastic vehicle:thumb:. Again, great job.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome car and equally awesome work Paul, 

now can I have a new laptop as this one has just overloaded I think.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just waiting for all the pics to load


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

sex on wheels a top draw job.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work!!! 

the car looks stunning!

Seen a few people with those glasses. Are thet for protection (seems OTT if they are), or do they magnify things?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work!!!
> 
> the car looks stunning!
> 
> Seen a few people with those glasses. Are thet for protection (seems OTT if they are), or do they magnify things?


They are for protection and also for lighting up the area where i am working


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ah, just spotted the lights..... seems un-nessasery (sp) to have them for protection, but they are ok with the lights, and do make you look cool..... so on that basis, I'll let you off this time

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simple beautiful :argie:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow amazing detail:thumb: Awesome GT3 RS:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing Work.

Such a nice car... love the GT3


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Bloody hell, that's a race car :doublesho

Fantastic write-up! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Stunning. My dad was looking at getting one, dealer bought one over for him to try and it wouldn't go down the drive was gutting 

Thanks for all the pictures given me a supply of wallpapers now


----------



## mrdoubletake (Mar 8, 2010)

For a car maker such as Porsche to let a car go out in that condition is a crime.

Nice write up Paul thanks for sharing.


----------



## brainy (Apr 27, 2006)

I've been waiting for these pics! I was out running the other night near Markinch station and spotted this car (how can you miss it) 

Nice work on an amazing car!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work as always Paul :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

absolutely stunning, thats such a great looking car & outstanding finish!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Stunning, just stunning :argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

nice, bet the owner was over the moon once again


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Amazing results. How many times did you wash it?! Liked the shot with the admiring passers-by outside the gate. Actually preferred it without the Fast'n'Furious wing on it...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Superb write up. Thanks for the time. :thumb:

Duragloss v Gloss-it wheel cleaner- any thoughts?

How about C2 as an alternative to C5 in this instance Paul?

Your photography skills are way too good for a detailer!


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing work on a brilliant car

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Stunning pictures, car looks amazing - oh and you can never have too many photo's


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great write up on a great car


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

amiller said:


> Superb write up. Thanks for the time. :thumb:
> 
> How about C2 as an alternative to C5 in this instance Paul?


Thanks for reminding me I done a c2 neat spray and buff on them before customer arrived


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

think I'd have taken as many pictures if I had been you! Stunning work - awesome car.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous car, great detail. Incidentally in the time taken for the images to load, Porsche have brought out another RS model and a new Turbo.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Paul :thumb:

Neil


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Simply awesome, looks cool without the spoiler too.:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning Paul, simply stunning!!

:thumb:


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

Must of given it some abuse on the way back and since he got it. I watch a programme about these being built a few weeks ago and they wouldn't of let it leave the factory like that lol.


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

oh dear...

awesome job on an awesome car... :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Superb Finish, what a great car, colours really grow on you:thumb:


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

Fantastic work on a wonderful car :thumb: - I really like the _plain_ look without the stickers. Great phototography too, rather a lot of pics but think I can understand given the subject and results! Nice to see Gloss It one step getting some attention, it's my favourite Gloss It polish, and thanks for including the technique, I'll give it a go on the scrap panel tomorrow!

One question - why the rotary and 6hr curing for Project Awesome? Is the theory that the rotary works it in a bit harder, or is it just so you won't have your arms shaken off by the DA?


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

Top job fella.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job on a great car, very well done.

Not quite sure about the yellow calipers with the orange wheels though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Quality!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Loved that, nice one.

Looks stunning!

You seem to have 2 or 3 different ways of foaming? Sucking from a pressure sprayer or some blue pipe curled round? Could you explain a bit about these and your pressure washer?

:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Fantastic work, the car was in a sorry state when you first got it, but now looks like new!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning work and photos!!!!


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

a,azing job as usual, very nice show pics!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Loved that, nice one.
> 
> Looks stunning!
> 
> ...


If I may help Paul here.

The first SF method is similar to the standard foam lance and bottle set up that many on here use, just with a longer feed tube into a larger bottle (5l instead of 500ml)










The second method with the blue coiled tube is Autosmart's new SF Gun. This connects directly into the pressure washer or where the hose intially connects to the pressure washer and the foam travels the length of the hose and out the end. No need for a bottle here as the container can sit next to the pressure washer. New contraption costs circa £250.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome WORK and awesome CAR! Thanks for the write-up!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

simply stunning... great car and great attention to detail


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job and stunning motor! Like it better with the red stickers though... I guess he had them removed since they are factory applied?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Holy Santa Claus sh1t!!

That is one heck of a nice motor and I guess you can understand why the owner was nervous to let you do the car and also remove the wheels.........:car:

Awesome depth in the final finish with some great correction work, just shocked to see it in that state really but hey ho!!

Some great range of products being used as well and I have to say I quite like those glasses, very cool and also very useful.......:thumb:

Thanks for sharing, top work as always........:buffer:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic bit of work on an awesome piece of kit!!


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_shrops said:


> Fantastic work on a wonderful car :thumb: - I really like the _plain_ look without the stickers. Great phototography too, rather a lot of pics but think I can understand given the subject and results! Nice to see Gloss It one step getting some attention, it's my favourite Gloss It polish, and thanks for including the technique, I'll give it a go on the scrap panel tomorrow!
> 
> One question - why the rotary and 6hr curing for Project Awesome? Is the theory that the rotary works it in a bit harder, or is it just so you won't have your arms shaken off by the DA?


Paul outstanding work! I'm glad my polishing techniques have worked well with One step machine polish and project awesome.

The gloss-it correction polishes work outstanding when used and applied correctly. Less product, less passes and zenith approach will yield great results!

mike_shrops nice to see someone over the pond realizes what a great product gloss-it One Step Machine polish truly is..

Feel free to email or PM anytime for suggestions..


----------



## ZeBurning (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice job !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

what a crap looking car......





























Oh who am I kidding Droolfest alert. Awesome awesome Awesome saw a white one that a client has bought to sell on amazing cars and sound evil!! Cracking detail as cracking write up!!!


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

:doublesho
I like that, Alot 

Cheers for posting :buffer:


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Superb work on a superb car!!!!!


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Woooah seriously awsome car.Good work aswell :thumb:


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Could tell from reading the thread, that this was a special car, The results you have gained and the use of the camera, really show what a fantastic job has been carried out and then the time spent to edit it and post was a real pleasure to read.

Very very nice work.

All the Best 

Gareth


----------



## stifler (Jul 25, 2007)

Epic car, epic job and epic pictures. 

Great job mate


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

gr8 job!


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

My GOD what an absolutely vile, vomit-inducing colour-scheme on such a great car! Grey paint with red wheels, red mirrors, red mouth and yellow calipers!

Fantastic work on your part though.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! that looks very special indeed!! :argie:

Stunning results mate, really like the photos too!!!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Cracking job on a fast beetle:thumb:


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Fantastico


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Absolutely stunning...Pure perfection well done Paul :thumb:


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

wow, absoloutely stunning!


----------



## loopyeck (May 25, 2009)

that looks fantastic paul, what a really cool car
it's amazing just how quickly that paint has deteriorated in such a short time, but it's looking top drawer now matey
did you get a chance to drive it on the road?
you should do a moving shot in your pic collection, they just make a car look great in pics when it's on the move

ive gotta say you have got the unit looking very good too

great work from a very trustworthy guy, well done

Alex


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work.The grey and red colour scheme work so well together :argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

A stunning result on an amazing car.

I know it's common for new vehicles to arrive with defects but I thought the RS would have arrived in a better state. (die hard Porsche fan here...)

Great work on your part though :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

lovely write up and an epic car - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow.....

Truly stunning work. Loving all the pics too.

Not too sure on the red but hey ho. I think nice and simple black would have been nice for me.










Think you need more barb wire!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Superb paul, wish i had been up to see this. I will pop up friday to see you.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

thats tidy paul
good work


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, awesome work, awesome car and awesome photos!


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

A thing of beauty

Amazing job Paul


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah very very jealous, great work there. Dont think I'd have any trouble getting up for work in the morning if I knew thats what was waiting for me!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great job. That was some work, those swirls were awful.

Beautiful car, even if the colour combination is a bit odd.

Chris.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great detail, write-up and photo's too!:thumb:

Stunning motor!!!:argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome job on an awesome car :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Stellar work! :thumb:


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a wonderful job on a wonderful car.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Everything about this thread is epic. Love the work gone into it. Love the car itself and that photography is top class love the 8th finished pic.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

this is i think my fav write up on here! the level of detail is epic! brilliant


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Paul indeed does it best.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

holy thread ressurection! lol


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad this thread got revived, I didn't see it first time around.

Excellent job and stunning photography too


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Fantastic job, love the pic with the two lads looking longingly at the car, that or they were sizing up to nick it later lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there buddy, car looks mint.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic work.

Lovely to see such dedication and an informative write up.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

The red paint looks sooo wrong on that car.


----------



## Guttyg (May 5, 2011)

Awesome, I actually think they look better without the spoiler just the ducktail would do me.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks stunning, cracking work!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

great work on a great car, but his tax has run out!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nogrille said:


> great work on a great car, but his tax has run out!


not seen how old this thread is then?...


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> not seen how old this thread is then?...


haha, oops!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Dont know if i commented on this before, cant be bothered to trawl through and check, anyway, dont think i remember looking at this one before now.

Theres a couple of the after shots where the car is partly shaded but the surrounding buildings that are caught in the reflections make the paintwork look dripping wet and almost melted onto the shape of the car... absolutely mind blowing... seriously impressive results there 

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: - oh yes, 3 thumbs fresh !!!


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

What a awesome one


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

what a great write up, cant believe the amount of defects of a brand new car. That car looks like such a weapon.

well done.


----------

